# Spiderman for $14.99 at Best Buy store and web site



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you haven't already, trot down to your local Best Buy and pick up the Spiderman movie 2 disc widescreen set for $14.99. The web site also has it listed for the same price and free shipping.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Is that a good movie? i'm a Toby McGuire fan. But not to much into the comic book genre.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Very good movie. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

K-Mart has it for $14.87, but they have the habit of selling only the Pan and Scan Versions.

As for Best Buy, they are selling the soundtrack for $8.99, but if you purchase the soundtrack with the DVD, they take off $2 on the soundtrack. Normal BB price: DVD: $19.99, Soundtrack: $13.99.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Picked mine up on the way home tonight!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just finished watching my copy. PQ and sound are excellent and definitely up to the quality standards of Columbia Tristar DVD's. Almost looks like a Superbit. 

Martyva,

I was a little skeptical myself but the movie works and by the end you will be glad you watched it. Reminds me of how I felt after watching Batman for the first time. Something clicks and you don't realize it until the closing credits start rolling.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Wal-Mart has it for 14.85, just enough to beat Kmart's price. Too bad I drove all the way there and found out my wallet was at home.


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

Wal-Mart here in SF area had it today for $14.77...always the low price!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Martyva, I can honestly say I'm not much of a fan of any of the Superhero movies, but I thought Spiderman was AWESOME. This is a must buy for me, and I don't buy alot of DVD's.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I bought my copy at Best Buy yesterday, there must be a price war on... it was $14.00 even. The display was marked for $14.99, but it rang up for $14.00.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

.... I love a good price war....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Picked mine up along with a DVD/VCR unit for my mother-in-law's birthday (tomorrow - we were going to get her one for Xmas but she's housebound after injuring her leg so we speeded things up a bit).

Was a bit worried that all the $14.99 signs in the store had a "fullscreen") subtitle on them, but my widescreen title came up at the right price. Even got an additional 10% off the DVD/VCR for using the BB card. The combo unit was $157 so it was like getting Spiderman for free.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Saw it at Target tonight for $14.99 I believe. I want to pick it up but I have to get a DVD player first...

BTW, great movie.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm a little disappointed in some of the features, in particular I believe it's called the History or Archive or something similar. It's shows covers from the comic book series, but only a few from each year. It would have been nice to see a complete set.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Given the reviews I've read on it, I'm going to wait and see if Sony does it justice with a Superbit release.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm disappointed it didn't have a DTS soundtrack. But otherwise it was great. I used to live on Roosevelt Island and saw alot of the filming of the last scene. Some of the residents didn't like it though. There were protests and town meetings because the tram was shut down during the filming and replaced by a bus going to midtown.

I used to ride the tram so the day after I saw the movie I was so scared I took the subway to work instead lol


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well it's down to $14.49 with shipping at half.com, and I'd expect another two to three dollar drop within another month as people watch a few times and decide to sell their copy.

At half.com, you can set a price that you're willing to pay, then when the price falls to that level, you get your movie and an email that the movie price came down.

half.com


----------

